# What kind of bows are us teens/kids using today?



## Drenalinkid (Nov 23, 2010)

*My equipment.*

Hi, I'm fifteen years old. I have a mathews Drenalin. 60-70 lb, 27" draw. it's at 67lbs right now. I have schaffer matt gen-2 rest, viper microtune 5 pin sight. i have a nap shock stopper stabilizer for hunting, I have a 10.5" octane stabilizer for shooting 3d. I shoot cx mayhem arrows for target, and maxima hunters for whitetails.

I also have a mathews conquest 2. 50-60 lb. MAxed at 62. Kiwi Green with black limbs, check it 4x & 6x scope.Specialty archery 35" feather lite stabilizer, stan super x2 release for target and a tru ball diamond pro select. and a toxonics side bar stabilizer. minimax cam. 26 1/2" draw. i shoot cx 200 with flex fletch. Sighted in to 80 yards


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

mathews apex 7, 40 lbs, 26.5 draw
sureloc supreme with shrewd scope


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

- hunting: 2009 Hoyt Katera demo model. 29 in @ 60 lbs. Viper sights, nap apache rest, fuse stab, easton light speed 3Ds and rages. Back up is a '08 avenger. same specs, trophy ridge dop slide rest though.

- Target: 2011 Hoyt Alpha Elite. 29.5 in, 62 lbs. Sure Loc supreme 550, Excel 31 mm scope, Brite Site pro tuner rest (Jesse mount), Easton Full bores, fatboys or ace's, carbon ones or acg's. Fuse blade stabs: 33" front with 15" side. AEP gorilla mount and shrewd qick disconnect. Back up it a '09 Hoyt seven37. 59.8 lbs, 29 3/8". Brite site hoyt mount is the only difference


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Hoyt Vulcan at 65# and 28.5".


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

Mission Maniac, 50lbs @ 28". TRU GLO 5 pin, whisker biscuit rest, sims modular stabilizer w/ braided wrist sling. Easton ST Excels w/ 100gr. Muzzy three blades.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Mikaela Age 16
Hoyt Nexus
40lb Hoyt Vector Limbs (holding 36lbs)
Sure loc Quest Sight
Easton Navigator Arrows
W&W HMC Stablizer and Side Rods


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Dylan Age 15
2010 Elite XLR 54# 26.75DL
Copper John A.N.T.S sight
TT SS rest
Easton Fatboy arrows
Doinker stab set

2010 PSE Vendetta XL 55# 26.5DL
HHA sight
Vaportrail Limbdriver rest
Easton Fatboy arrows
B-Stinger Stab set


----------

